# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Yucko

## chipps

Buying some bread and milk at the local corner shop this morning. 
Spotted shop owner placing pies and sausage rolls into pie oven, with bare hands, must have burnt his fingers on the pie rack, so he casually licks em till pain is gone and then continues grabbing more pies and fills the oven  :Eek:   :No:  
Yep they taste good, but not from that shop anymore  :Wink 1:

----------

